
OpenSpiel: A Framework for Reinforcement Learning in Games - stablemap
https://github.com/deepmind/open_spiel
======
falsedan
the tl;dr:

* C++

* with python bindings

* implement your game actions and state in C++

* then can pump the state and legal actions into an algorithm (that you write)

* has some implementations for some algorithms (minimax, monte carlo) & games (tic-tac-toe, chess, backgammon)

